# info



## Assad (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi....i want to know something....i have applied student visa subclass 573 from Pakistan and i provide them my COE twice but now i m waiting from 5 months they didnt response me...i called them they said they have my file from 5 months but didnt take any decision......


----------

